# Jedermann Downhill im Solling 14-15.07.07



## Frorider Ben (27. Juni 2007)

Jederman Downhill  	  

Ausschreibung Jedermann Downhill  Challenge4mtb
& Niedersachsenmeisterschaft 2007

Veranstalter:  Downhill Dual Mountainbike Club-Solling e.V.

Ort:    37627 Merxhausen / Heinade (Niedersachsen)  Solling Funpark

Titel:    Jedermann Downhill  Nds. Meisterschaft 2007

Datum:   14. & 15.07.2007

Art der Veranstaltung: Mountainbike  Downhill

Kategorie:   landesoffen mit Gästen

Startmeldung: Meldungen bitte online über: www.ddmc-solling.de. Bei Rückfragen: André Gehl, Tel. 05561-924772, E-Mail: [email protected]ese E-Mail Adresse ist gegen Spam Bots geschützt, du musst Javascript aktivieren, damit du sie sehen kannst . Bei Teilnehmern, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht beendet haben, muss die Einverständniserklärung der Eltern vorliegen.
Anmeldeschluss: Anmeldeschluss ist der 10.07.2007. Die Anmeldung wird erst mit dem Eingang des Startgeldes auf unserem Konto gültig.
(Konto-Nr. 306179500, BLZ 26261396, Volksbank Dassel)
Bei Nichtteilnahme besteht kein Anspruch auf Rückerstattung des Startgeldes.
Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort bis Sonntag den 15.07.2007 11.00 Uhr möglich.
Startgebühr: Bei Anmeldungen bis 10.07.2007 beträgt die Startgebühr inkl. Transportpauschale (Shuttle) am Sonntag Euro 15,--, bei Nachmeldungen bis 15.07.2007 zusätzlich Euro 5,- Nachmeldegebühr. Die Streckennutzung zum freien Training am Samstag ist in der Startgebühr von 15.-  enthalten, für Shuttletouren kann für Samstag, den 14.7. eine Karte für 10.-  erworben werden. Einzelfahrten 0,90 .

Startberechtigung: Das Rennen ist für alle Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer offen. Sportlerinnen und Sportler die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben, dürfen nur an den MTB-Wettbewerben teilnehmen, wenn sie die schriftliche Einverständniserklärung eines Erziehungsberechtigten vorlegen können.

Startnummernausgabe:  14.07.2007: 17.00  18.00 Uhr, 15.07.2007: 8.30  11.00 Uhr

Training: 14.07.2007: 9.00  18.00 Uhr, 15.07..: 08.30  12.30 Uhr

Rennläufe: 15.07.2007.: 1. Rennlauf: ab 13.00 Uhr, 2. Rennlauf: anschließend. Der bessere der beiden Rennläufe ist für die Tagesgesamt-
wertung entscheidend (best of two).

Klasseneinteilung: Hobby:
U13 Jahrgang   1995 und jünger
Junioren/innen Jahrgang  1989  1994
Herren/Damen Jahrgang  1977 - 1988
Masters m/w Jahrgang  1976 und älter
Lizenz:
Junioren/innen Jahrgang  1989  1994
Herren/Damen Jahrgang  1977 - 1988
Masters m/w Jahrgang  1976 und älter

Schutzbekleidung: Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht. Allen Sportlern wird weitere Schutzkleidung dringend empfohlen zum Schutz der eigenen Gesundheit und Leib und Leben:
 Ellbogenschützer
 Knieschützer
 Rücken- und Brustprotektor
 Integralhelm
 Handschuhe mit langen Fingern


Verantwortlichkeit: Die Teilnehmer nehmen auf eigene Gefahr an den Veranstaltungen teil. Sie tragen die alleinige zivil- und strafrechtliche Verantwortung für alle von Ihnen oder dem von ihnen benutzten Sportgerät verursachten Schäden. Haftungsverzicht: Die Teilnehmer verzichten mit Abgabe der Meldung für alle im Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung erlittenen Unfälle oder Schäden auf jedes Recht des Vorgehens oder Rückgriffs gegen: den Veranstalter, dessen Beauftragte, Sportwarte und Helfer, Behörden, Grundstücksbesitzer sowie irgendwelche anderen Personen, die mit der Organisation der Veranstaltung in Verbindung stehen. Diese Vereinbarung wird mit der Abgabe der Meldung an den Veranstalter allen Beteiligten gegenüber wirksam. Der Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, alle durch höhere Gewalt oder aus Sicherheitsgründen oder von Behörden angeordneten erforderlichen Änderungen vorzunehmen oder auch die Veranstaltung abzusagen, falls dies durch außerordentliche Umstände bedingt ist, ohne irgendwelche Schadenersatzpflicht zu übernehmen. Der Unterzeichner der Anmeldung erkennt die Bedingungen der Veranstaltungsausschreibung bezüglich der Durchführung des Wettbewerbs und sonstiger veranstaltungsspezifischen Festlegungen sowie die vorstehenden Festlegungen bezüglich der Verantwortlichkeit und des Haftungsverzichts an und verpflichtet sich, diese genauestens zu befolgen.
Jeder Teilnehmer bestätigt ausdrücklich, dass die auf dem Nennformular eingetragenen Angaben in vollem Umfang zutreffend sind.

Zelten / Unterkunft: Zelten direkt an der Strecke möglich. Bei Fragen Tel. 05564-8930 (Hartmut Kumlehn, E-Mail: [email protected]ese E-Mail Adresse ist gegen Spam Bots geschützt, du musst Javascript aktivieren, damit du sie sehen kannst )


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Juni 2007)

So, hier >>> gibt es noch  den Link zur Anmeldung

Der Downhill wurde fürs Rennen bis in den Stadtforst erweitert, unten gibt es ne kleine Änderung in der Streckenführung.

Samstag werden die Arbeiten abgeschlossen sein.

Man sieht sich im Solling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Juni 2007)

Hmmm...

Auf der verlinkten Seite wird die Anmeldeprozedur (zumindest für mich) nicht ganz deutlich.

Anmeldungen per Mail an "[email protected]" ?

Korrekt so?


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Auf der verlinkten Seite wird die Anmeldeprozedur (zumindest für mich) nicht ganz deutlich.
> 
> ...



Wenn du auf den Link gehst *Anmeldung hier*, kommste auf die Ausschreibung des Jedermann Rennens auf der DDMC-Solling Homepage.
jetzt kannste in der linken spalte unter Jedermann Rennen, in roter schrift Anmeldung sehen, da kickste drauf, füllst aus und schickst das ganze ab.


----------

